# Using Pigeon Poop as Fertilizer



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey guys,

Can Pigeon Poop be used as Fertilizer? I have a few grafted fruit trees in my back yard, and if so I can dump it their. Please let me know, as I would make good use of the Poop


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I have read somewhere that the French use it for the grape vines used for making Champagne.

It's not good to be around too much poop in an enclosed area, because it is such good fertilizer that mold spores flourish. I have scooped up poops of our one or two pigeons with an artist's palette knife and put them into a plastic peanut butter jar. Put the lid on because company was coming, forgot about it for a couple of days. Water from the moist poop condensed on the sides of the jar, and beautiful white delicate strands of fungus or mold grew from the poop. 

I know little about using poop as fertilizer, although I usually put the poop in the ground outside. You might want to check on the pH value of the poop (measurement to indicate acidity-alkalinity). Dog urine kills some trees. _Scientific American_ magazine in the 1970s had an article on which trees thrived in the city under the onslaught of dog urine, and other forms of city pollution, and how much shade and sunshine different city-type trees required. 

If we could only convince women to use pigeon poop for facial masks (perhaps after treating the poop to pasteurizing temps) we could all probably nicely afford to live in mansions, with suitable pigeon lofts to match.

Check this out: pigeon pop used for fruit trees.

http://cappadociaguide.wordpress.com/2007/06/01/pigeon-houses/

Larry


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

We used to toss some on the grass. It seemed to grow better in those places. Local gardener said its because of the higher nitrogen content.

joe


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Water from the moist poop condensed on the sides of the jar, and beautiful white delicate strands of fungus or mold grew from the poop.


Quite a contrast there- beautiful fungus?  
I don't know, I know some poeple find it interesting.

Pigeon poop – foul or fantastic?
Although pigeon poo is seen as a major problem for property owners in the 21st Century, it was considered to be an invaluable resource in the 16th, 17th and 18th century in Europe. Pigeon poop was a highly prized fertiliser and considered to be far more potent than farmyard manure. So prized in fact that armed guards were stationed at the entrances to dovecotes (pigeon houses) to stop thieves stealing it! Not only this, but in England in the 16th century pigeon poop was the only known source of saltpetre, an essential ingredient of gunpowder and was considered a highly valued commodity as a result. In Iran, where eating pigeon flesh was forbidden, dovecotes were set up and used simply as a source of fertilizer for melon crops and in France and Italy it was used to fertilize vineyards and hemp crops.

From- http://www.deterapigeon.com/21-amazing-facts-about-pigeons.htm


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I put all my pigeon poop into a composter (it is too acidic to put straight down). Once it had matured I gave my neighbour several sacks of it to use on his allotment . He is very enthusiastic about the results and anxious to have more.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, just thought of something. Mr. Squeaks, while in daddy mode, has some nice large poops.

Anyone ever use their pijie poop to fertilize their indoor or outdoor plants? If so, how??? Use dry? Wet? If not, why not? 

If good enough for Champagne and fruit... 

Shi

P.S. I have no desire to make gunpowder...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I think in general 'raw' poops from any species are not as benificial as ones which have been Composted, usually along with other Organics.

For use as fertalizer,I would think prior Composting would be best.


One can make a small Composter very easily, and into it toss all one's Vegetable Kitchen Scraps too...the materials being Composted just need to have Air able to circulate through them.


A few 'goolges' should turn up some nice designs for making one.


I used to do this, and there was no oder or inconvenience esthetically...and the reaults all look like 'Coffee Grounds' pretty much.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

So yes, I can use it as fertilizer??? I will just dump it all on my tree and see what happens.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, you can, but it needs a bit of "age". It is too strong w/out mixing it w/something or letting it get a bit of time on it.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Makes great fertilizer. I use it outdoors and have (unintentionally lol) used it indoors....Pierre especially liked to poop in a certain plant and boy, did that plant flourish!


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Makes great fertilizer. I use it outdoors and have (unintentionally lol) used it indoors....Pierre especially liked to poop in a certain plant and boy, did that plant flourish!


Thanks MAry jane.


----------

